# Zenith Pilot Type 20 Extra Special BRONZE w/ IN HOUSE movement!



## tdk (Oct 21, 2008)

Saw this on another site(half way down the page):

Top 10 Watches Of Baselworld 2015 | aBlogtoWatch

I'm not sure why a pilot watch is in bronze.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

tdk said:


> I'm not sure why a pilot watch is in bronze.


I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

I think the bronze case on that one looks good. It gives it a more nostalgic\vintage look (yes I know fake-tina is not popular). While I'm not a big fan of Pilot line (due to size and onion crown), I do think this is an upgrade over old Extra Special steel.
The key thing is - they pulled back on Sellita from Zenith Lineup - back to all in-house movements


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Since they have moved back to manufacture over Sellita, why did they keep the dopey name 'extra special?


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

mpalmer said:


> Since they have moved back to manufacture over Sellita, why did they keep the dopey name 'extra special?











From Rössler's work. Watch dates to 1938.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

RRP, I believe, will be $7,600.00.


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

I want this piece, as soon as I saw it I knew I needed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I own the Sellita-powered Stainless Steel model, and it is a really beautiful watch. It is mesmerising watching the smooth sweep or the long seconds hand, around the large dial.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Anyone seen and tried one on? Or, better yet, purchased one?


----------



## David Holt (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow...love it.


----------



## 1992watch (Oct 26, 2015)

tdk said:


> Saw this on another site(half way down the page):
> 
> Top 10 Watches Of Baselworld 2015 | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> I'm not sure why a pilot watch is in bronze.


I agree completely


----------



## Kansha (Jun 13, 2010)

dantan said:


> Anyone seen and tried one on? Or, better yet, purchased one?


Saw it today, bought it today. Beautiful bronze, my first pilot, Zenith, in-house.


----------



## nacelle (Jul 2, 2015)

Also just picked one up, great wrist presence, really liking the bronze look and looking forward to seeing the bronze age. Second Zenith, also have a Doublematic.


----------



## ssaga79 (Mar 6, 2014)

I just placed an order for a steel pilot 40mm and can't wait..


----------



## iceblade (Jun 1, 2011)

How do you find the bronze maintenance? My perspiration is acidic. Will that pose bad chemical reaction with the bronze? Thinking of getting either this or the pilot gmt. Your thought


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Hmmmm - good point. Before the quartz crisis, the old cases were (chrome or gold) plated brass - not bronze - and once the plating disappeared, the perspiration certainly ate holes into the case. Not sure whether bronze (90% copper, 10% tin - as opposed to 90% copper, 10% zinc for brass) corrodes more or less easily, though.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## astate (Dec 31, 2011)

Does this only come in 45mm? Bit too big for my wrist. I'd prefer a 40mm.


----------



## iceblade (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Hartmut. Guess I will wait for another year to see any feedback. I live in tropic country with high humidity. Therefore my concern as I plan to use as daily beater . I don't own Elite and Pilot watch before. So really want either this or GMT. Or perhaps if I can pick up good priced pilot annual calendar. 

I have el primero and that's what make me fall for zenith. This potentially my second zenith. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

I think it's a special edition that comes only in that size. If it turns out to be successful, maybe they'll come up with smaller models.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

It would be awesome if Zenith releases a 40mm version of this Watch in both Stainless Steel as well as Bronze options, with the large central seconds hand, with their Elite in-house movement. I owned an Extra Special in Stainless Steel (45mm) with the Sellita movement, and regret selling it. It was too large for my small wrist but was still comfortable to wear.


----------



## vanquish0000 (Oct 3, 2013)

I wish they can make an open caseback for this watch since they use an in-house movement for this version.....its a shame that we won't be able to see it.


----------



## BrazenC5 (Jul 6, 2015)

Am in Las Vegas for CES, and was browsing at all the watches in between gambling sessions and the sales guy asks, "you want to see a cool watch?"

Pulls out the bronze from the back and it's stunning in person...never heard of it prior, and would've purchased on the spot if not for buying an IWC just 15min prior. 










Sent from my Galaxy S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

vanquish0000 said:


> I wish they can make an open caseback for this watch since they use an in-house movement for this version.....its a shame that we won't be able to see it.


The thing is the movement is very small relative to the case. I think it may be for the best that the movement is hidden. Also pilot styled watches tend to have solid case backs.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I saw this in the flesh two weeks ago, and it is lovely!


----------



## Resco (Apr 11, 2013)

Are you sure they pulled back from the Sellita? I just bought a pilot type 20 extra special in bronze and on the case it says it has 3000 movement in it? Isn't this the Sellita?


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Are you sure?! As I stated in the other thread you created (BTW, please avoid double posting - I will close that thread now), the steel ones will have the Cal. 3000 but the bronze ones should have the Cal. 679 "Elite".....

Some pictures of the watch with reference number might be of advantage.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Resco (Apr 11, 2013)

Mine has the reference.3000 on the case so I guess it's the Sellita movement. 

I bought it under the the impression it was an in-house movement but I guess it gives it character because it's the first time Zenith has used an outside movement in its watches. 

I feel cheated in a sense but the watch does look really good!


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Resco said:


> Mine has the reference.3000 on the case so I guess it's the Sellita movement.
> 
> I bought it under the the impression it was an in-house movement but I guess it gives it character because it's the first time Zenith has used an outside movement in its watches.
> 
> I feel cheated in a sense but the watch does look really good!


The new Zenith Type 20 Extra Special in Bronze indeed comes with in-house Elite 679 movement.
The older steel version is being discontinued, but is still on Zenith website while they wind-down the inventory\stock. Steel Extra Special uses Cal 3000, which is Sellita.

The watch you have is the stainless steel model (looking at your pic in WRUW) and has cal 3000 - which is correct for that model.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Resco said:


> Are you sure they pulled back from the Sellita? I just bought a pilot type 20 extra special in bronze and on the case it says it has 3000 movement in it? Isn't this the Sellita?


Your Zenith is SS case, not bronze.


----------



## Resco (Apr 11, 2013)

EnderW said:


> Your Zenith is SS case, not bronze.


My mistake. No idea why I put that! I think I'm staying up too late stressing about this issue! ?


----------



## mgennone (Aug 9, 2014)

Love the look...have had Bronze watches and still do not like the smell they sometimes get. Not to mention if I touch it against my skin.....otherwise beauty.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Tried this on , loved it as I am a big bronze fan, but it was just too big. Wish it was a 42 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ducatidoc (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow...this was one confusing thread. The pic of the bronze does look tasty though.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I too have been lusting after this but for the size. When they make it as a 40-42 I'm in!


----------



## second hand (Nov 17, 2006)

This watch will become a classic. Not sure if you have tried on but it works even on a smaller wrist.


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

I personally think the Type 20 series in general look much better than IWC's pilot. Can't believe ppl pay such a premium for those IWCs


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

Adding some pics of my Bronze Pilot to keep the thread going.


----------



## second hand (Nov 17, 2006)

These watch would give a horn to a gelding! How is watch going keeping time? When I got mine it was losing -13 seconds a day which is a little more than what I would have like. I sent it back to be adjusted & now runs at -4 Seconds a day.


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

Mine was originally +12 seconds a day but after a few passes across the degausser and a month on the wrist it's down to averaging +4 seconds a day and still showing improvement every week.
My last check after 24 hours showed it down to +2.8 so I expect this week's average to be close to averaging +3/day for the week.


----------



## Ossian (Oct 4, 2015)

I tried this on at an AD a few weeks ago and I haven't been able to get it out of my head since. My wrists are 6.75, so I assumed it would be far too large, but I have to say that it definitely wore smaller than I expected. I'm heading to Vegas this week for business, and I think I'll have to try it on again. About the only thing I don't love is the onion crown but even that is growing on me. It's between this, a Glashutte Original Senator Sixties blue, and an IWC Spitfire Chrono -- the wonder of Vegas is that I'll be able to try them all on within a few minutes of one another...


----------



## ducatidoc (Oct 12, 2009)

Ossian said:


> I tried this on at an AD a few weeks ago and I haven't been able to get it out of my head since. My wrists are 6.75, so I assumed it would be far too large, but I have to say that it definitely wore smaller than I expected. I'm heading to Vegas this week for business, and I think I'll have to try it on again. About the only thing I don't love is the onion crown but even that is growing on me. It's between this, a Glashutte Original Senator Sixties blue, and an IWC Spitfire Chrono -- the wonder of Vegas is that I'll be able to try them all on within a few minutes of one another...


I think the cross-sectional shape of your wrist also has to be considered. Mine are only 6.75" and I can and do wear a 57.5mm Montre with no problem, but my wrists are flatter as opposed to rounded. YMMV


----------

